# Important new books from 'Wingleader'.



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2014)

I've just had the latest newsletter from the publishers, 'Wingleader', announcing their forthcoming publications, details of which are shown below. 

'Wingleader', the publishers of the 'Luftwaffe Crash Archive' volumes, have just announced the forthcoming publication of some important new works, which should be of interest to many members.
(Their next 'Crash Archive', Volume 6, covering the period from 28th October to 31st December, 1940, is due out on 22nd November, and can be pre-ordered at the special price of £20 [normal price £25] ).

The important works are a set of four volumes, entitled "Luftwaffe Aces - Biographies and Victory Claims", which cover _*every*_ Luftwaffe pilot with five or more victory credits. Again, these are available to pre-order, with Volume One being published in November, at £30 per Volume, or, as a Limited Edition set, with bookplates, each volume signed by a Luftwaffe ace, at £140 for the set.
Perhaps not cheap, but then this is a complete work, and well worth the cost for those with a keen interest, or for serious research. 

Next is a two-volume work - "303 Squadron - The Complete Illustrated History", by Wojtek Matusiak, with Volume One covering the period from 1779 to 13th July, 1941. Again available to pre-order, and available from November, and probably a 'must' for anyone with an interest in this famous Polish Squadron.

Full details of all of these books, with publication dates and ordering information, can be found at Wing Leader | Aviation Books and Collectables


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 29, 2014)

Interesting news Terry and thanks for posting.


----------



## stona (Oct 30, 2014)

I had a look at these yesterday. I ordered the 'Crash Archive' as I intend to complete the set and they are very good value for money. I blanched a bit at the price of the four volume aces set. I will find out more about what's in it before investing such a substantial sum (I still haven't won the lottery). I am definitely more than interested in it.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2014)

Interested here too, thanks Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 30, 2014)

There are sample pages of all the books available on the web site. 
Like Steve, I gulped slightly (OK, I gulped a lot!) at the price for the 'Aces' set, and would have to think _very_ carefully before lashing out on lists of info, but they are certainly one heck of a compilation.
I was going to end the Crash Archive series at the close of the BoB, but in for a penny, in for a pound (or £20), so I might as well continue to the full set.


----------

